# sui sessant'anni



## Nicolai

Salve

Nella frase:
"Suonai alla porta e venne ad aprirmi un signore sui sessant'anni"
- cosa vuol dire esattamente _sui sessant'anni_?

Significa che il signore ha da 60 a 69 anni o ...?

Grazie tante!
Nicolai


----------



## bearded

Nicolai said:


> cosa vuol dire esattamente _sui sessant'anni_?


Salve
<Un signore ''sui 60 anni''> significa: un signore di circa 60 anni. Si tratta di un'espressione colloquiale.


----------



## Nicolai

Grazie, Bearded! 

Allora, vorrei chiedere se vi viene in mente un'espressione colloquiale col significato "da 60 a 69 anni"?
Esiste in italiano?


----------



## bearded

Io direi ''un signore sui sessanta - settant'anni'', oppure ''un signore di non ancora settant'anni''.


----------



## King Crimson

bearded said:


> Io direi ''un signore sui sessanta - settant'anni'', oppure ''un signore di non ancora settant'anni''.



La seconda opzione mi fa venire in mente una persona più vicina ai settanta che ai sessanta e il problema opposto ci sarebbe usando "sulla sessantina". A questo punto aggiungerei "un signore tra i sessanta e i settanta".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Nicolai said:


> Allora, vorrei chiedere se vi viene in mente un'espressione colloquiale col significato "da 60 a 69 anni"?
> Esiste in italiano?


Qual è la frase completa in cui vorresti usare questa espressione? Giusto per capire meglio.


----------



## Nicolai

Ciao Pietruzzo 

Per esempio nella frase citata sopra: "Suonai alla porta e venne ad aprirmi un signore [...?]"


----------



## Pramzan

Nicolai said:


> Grazie, Bearded!
> 
> Allora, vorrei chiedere se vi viene in mente un'espressione colloquiale col significato "da 60 a 69 anni"?
> Esiste in italiano?



Io direi "un sessantenne"


----------



## Nicolai

Pramzan said:


> Io direi "un sessantenne"


Ciao Pramzan 

Ma _sessantenne _non vuol dire che la persona ha esattamente 60 anni?


----------



## King Crimson

Nicolai said:


> Ciao Pramzan
> 
> Ma _sessantenne _non vuol dire che la persona ha esattamente 60 anni?



Esatto, per cui eviterei tutte le soluzioni che contengono "sessantenne" o sue variazioni / derivazioni (v. anche il mio post 5).


----------



## lorenzos

Nicolai said:


> Ma _sessantenne _non vuol dire che la persona ha esattamente 60 anni?


Questo è ciò che dicono i dizionari e che forse vale solo per i verbali di polizia e i referti sanitari.
Sentendo che un sessantenne si è fidanzato con una trentenne sicuramente non vado a pensare che l'uno abbia sessanta e l'altra trent'anni precisi. Sono il solo?


----------



## TheCrociato91

lorenzos said:


> Sentendo che un sessantenne si è fidanzato con una trentenne sicuramente non vado a pensare che l'uno abbia sessanta e l'altra trent'anni precisi. Sono il solo?


Sono un po' indeciso, ma penso che spontaneamente anche io interpreterei "sessantenne" per un generico "di circa sessant'anni".


----------



## Passante

Personalmente uso: '... un signore sulla sessantina.  '


----------



## lorenzos

...e se senti dire che un manager sessantenne ha divorziato per sposare la segretaria trentenne pensi che lei non ha più di trent'anni e undici mesi e a lui manca almeno un giorno per essere un sessantunenne.
E che i settantenni che conducono ancora una vita attiva...
E che le quarantenni di oggi che sembrano....
E che i ventenni diplomati che fanno errori di ortografia...


----------



## Passante

lorenzos said:


> ...e se senti dire che un manager sessantenne ha divorziato per sposare la segretaria trentenne pensi che lei non ha più di trent'anni e undici mesi e a lui manca almeno un giorno per essere un sessantunenne.
> E che i settantenni che conducono ancora una vita attiva...
> E che le quarantenni di oggi che sembrano....
> E che i ventenni diplomati che fanno errori di ortografia...


Rispondevo solo a Nicolai se esiste un termine colloquiale per dire che una persona ha più di 60 anni, ma meno di 70, dicendo che sono solita dire 'sulla sessantina' soprattutto nel caso non sappia bene quale cifra dire per le unità fra 0 e 9. Il tutto perchè non era ancora stata citata, ma mi risulta di uso comune. La prossima volta uso il tasto quote o quello del reply.

PS circa una dozzina non significa 12 ma intorno a dodici e quindi con valori diciamo fra 11 e 14;poichè con l'età non si può essere molto precisi tenderei a dire sessantina con uno spettro più ampio che comprende anche qualcosa del 50 se li porta male o del 70 se li porta bene.


----------



## lorenzos

Nicolai said:


> - cosa vuol dire esattamente _sui sessant'anni_?
> Significa che il signore ha da 60 a 69 anni o ...?


No, un signore "sui sessant'anni" può averne, grossomodo, dai 55 ai 65, a seconda _se li porta male o li porta bene._


Nicolai said:


> vorrei chiedere se vi viene in mente un'espressione colloquiale col significato "da 60 a 69 anni"?


Direi sessantenne.
- In sala c'erano solo vecchi sessantottini, sessantenni in jeans e cachemire, e qualche raro quarantenne incravattato; assenti i ventenni.


----------



## King Crimson

Comunque vorrei segnalare - e adesso metto il cappello da moderatore e faccio un po' di mea culpa - che qui abbiamo due quesiti diversi (post 1 e 3) all'interno della stessa discussione, il che sta provocando un accavallamento delle risposte. Per quanto riguarda il significato di "sessantenne" (o "settantenne" ecc.) mi sembra ormai chiaro che ci sono interpretazioni diverse (a seconda che si voglia seguire o meno la definizione da dizionario) e mi sembra giusto segnalarlo a Nicolai; per quanto riguarda invece l'altro quesito (un'espressione colloquiale col significato "da 60 a 69 anni"), credo che sia evidente che al di là delle differenti interpretazioni di cui parlavo, non si potrà usare "sessantenne", perché, nella migliore delle ipotesi, si potrà pensare ad un'età che oscilla in un intorno più o meno ampio dei 60 anni e non a una che si colloca (idealmente a metà) tra i 60 ed i 70.


----------



## Nicolai

Vi ringrazio tutti per le risposte er per gli esempi che mi aiutano molto a capire come usate le parole!


----------



## lorenzos

King Crimson said:


> per quanto riguarda invece l'altro quesito (un'espressione colloquiale col significato "da 60 a 69 anni"), credo che sia evidente che al di là delle differenti interpretazioni di cui parlavo, non si potrà usare "sessantenne", perché, nella migliore delle ipotesi, si potrà pensare ad un'età che oscilla in un intorno più o meno ampio dei 60 anni e non a una che si colloca (idealmente a metà) tra i 60 ed i 70.



Scusa King ma, a parte la migliore delle ipotesi (non so quale sia la peggiore) secondo te una trentasettenne sarebbe d'accordo se tu le dessi della quarantenne _(si potrà pensare ad un'età che oscilla in un intorno più o meno ampio dei _40_ anni)?_


----------



## Passante

lorenzos said:


> Scusa King ma, a parte la migliore delle ipotesi (non so quale sia la peggiore) secondo te una trentasettenne sarebbe d'accordo se tu le dessi della quarantenne _(si potrà pensare ad un'età che oscilla in un intorno più o meno ampio dei _40_ anni)?_


Bè magari una sedicenne ha piacere se le dici che sembra una ventenne


----------



## King Crimson

lorenzos said:


> Scusa King ma, a parte la migliore delle ipotesi (non so quale sia la peggiore) secondo te una trentasettenne sarebbe d'accordo se tu le dessi della quarantenne _(si potrà pensare ad un'età che oscilla in un intorno più o meno ampio dei _40_ anni)?_



Ciao lorenzos,
in quel punto stavo parlando del secondo quesito posto da Nicolai e intendevo dire che con "sessantina", al massimo (o "nella migliore delle ipotesi") si poteva intendere un età di circa sessant'anni, di certo non una tra i sessanta e i settanta. Per quanto riguarda, poi, il commento sull'intorno, mi rifacevo ad alcuni post precedenti, in cui "sessantenne" veniva definita una persona _di circa_ sessant'anni e quindi, a rigore, che può avere poco più o poco meno di quell'età; ad essere pignoli, possiamo convenire che il mio "più o meno ampio" potrebbe essere modificato in "limitato", in modo da non includere la tua trentasettenne che non vuole passare per quarantenne.
Il punto veramente importante, comunque, è che, almeno per me, "sessantenne" o "sulla sessantina" non vanno bene per indicare una persona tra i 60 ed i 70.


----------



## bearded

King Crimson said:


> almeno per me, "sessantenne" o "sulla sessantina" non vanno bene per indicare una persona tra i 60 ed i 70.


Neanche per me.


----------



## Pietruzzo

King Crimson said:


> Il punto veramente importante, comunque, è che, almeno per me, "sessantenne" o "sulla sessantina" non vanno bene per indicare una persona tra i 60 ed i 70.


Non nella frase proposta dsll'OP comunque. In altri contesti e soprattutto al plurale il discorso potrebbe cambiare. Es. "I sessantenni di oggi sono come i quarantenni di una volta" mi fa pensare anche a persone di 65/66 anni.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @King Crimson, grazie, concordo.
@Pietruzzo importante "soprattutto al plurale" ma io direi fino a 69.


----------

